# Happy Birthday Dr Morbius



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday Dr Morbius


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dr. Morbius!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday Doc!!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Doc.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you,
Bad singing its true.
You wanted a present,
So I coughed a hairball too........

Its just like potpourri,only fresher......


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Congrats for getting through another year Doc!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Doc, enjoy !!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy jolly Birthday Mr. Doc. Hope its a good one!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday Doc!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

whaa naah naah naah naah naah na na... so you say it's your birthday.

Happy Birthday DR M.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday, you old timer you


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Happy birthday to the Doctor. I hope you get every ghoulish gift you want.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I hope you get your very own proctology kit my good doctor! lol

Hope it's been a great day for you


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you Doc!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday doc


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Doctor!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

MY GOD YOU'RE OLD!!

Sorry, I just had to... lol Happy Birthday!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Doc! 

heresjohnny gives Dr Morbius a case of beer.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day Doc


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks guys! I hadn't had time to log in till now...How nice to see all those messeges!!! I had a great time, and you're birthday wishes made it even better..thanks again!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy belated b day, Doc.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Happy Happy


----------

